# Freezer with extension cord



## mass_burner (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got a new upright freezer. Manual says don't use an extension cord, but I have no outlet close enough. Is this just lawyer stuff?


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 4, 2016)

Three things come to mind -

1) Another place to get accidentally disconnected, so freezer shuts down. (BTDT!)

2) Good chance of someone using an undersized cord, creating fire hazard and killing the compressor due to low voltage.

3) Additional plug and socket can corrode with age, causing problems.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 4, 2016)

High quality cord, 12 or 14 gauge, less than 10 feet, not ideal, but in my experiences,  it'll work just fine for many many years.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 4, 2016)

i'd use the best quality extension you can find. 12 gauge. once frozen over if the thing has good seals and isnt opened often it shouldnt use much power anyway.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 5, 2016)

12 gage or  the equivalent of what you would  do if you had an electrician extend that closest outlet closer. Which is really what you should do.

lawyer 'stuff' and engineering you don't want a voltage drop (due to a dinky extension cord)destroying a compressor stuff.



edit: insert  fire department face-palm


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 5, 2016)

If it fails and they know you used an extension it would give them a way out on warrenty.  Functionally, as long as the wire is same or bigger than house circuit and it has good connection, you should be fine with an extension.  You can get 12/3 ext cord that is intended for large appliance.  But its never recommended.  Be sure the circuit amps is enough and the outlet is in good shape.  I would get an outlet placed close enough asap if its going to stay there.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 5, 2016)

A friend used an extension cord. It got unplugged by one of her kids who needed a cord. She lost $$ worth of food.

Hire an electrician to put in a dedicated plug behind the unit.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 5, 2016)

and if you extend the outlet yourself, make sure it is not a circuit that gets shut off via a light switch near a door.


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 5, 2016)

peakbagger said:


> A friend used an extension cord. It got unplugged by one of her kids who needed a cord. She lots $$ worth of food.
> 
> Hire an electrician to put in a dedicated plug behind the unit.



Good point on 'dedicated'.  Eliminates something else knocking out the breaker.  And, , 'extending' means adding connections - often to unknown wiring.

It may actually be easier to do a home run to the box anyway.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 5, 2016)

Lawyer stuff and electrical code stuff. The extension cord can't be a permanent installation, whatever that means.

I would use a proper cord until you can get an outlet installed. They are easy to install and cheap.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 5, 2016)

Obvious question...how far are we talking?


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm putting in a receptacle in the next week or so. I have a few options, the panel is about 5ft away, but near the top if the stairs. The freezer is under the stairs.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 7, 2016)

There are so many things that could go wrong with using an extension cord that companies could never address them all so it's easier and safer to just say not to use one. They are trip hazards, usually the connection is laying on the ground, people using cheap cords or cords twice as long as they need, extra resistance and wear on the compressors etc. In reality moving a receptacle is often not much more expensive than a high quality cord. All that said I have ran my freezer for years on a cord in the garage and it has been fine. It's one of those"round tuit" projects that I haven't done yet.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a good quality cord, about 12', and ran it along the ceiling secured with zip ties. I will get "round tuit".


----------

